# STUD INSHORE PB Mangrove on a Live LY!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

VIDEO: 




What's going on folks?! well its official, the Big LY are here. That means that the bite is fixing to get super hot. Redfish, Trout, Mangrove, Flounder, you name it. A couple of days ago I decided to go after some Mangroves at a spot that I've always had luck at. I went and caught about 3 dozen Live Ly's and they proved to be the trick. My first Mangrove that I caught CRUSHED the LY I was using! I thought it was a redfish, no lie. He wrapped me around a piling, but still managed to get him out. Anyways, the trip ended up producing some quality keepers. Ill leave a video up above if any of you folks wanna check it out! Tight Lines!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

That looks like the pier at fort pickens??? Good vid as always kiddo !!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Trucki-n-ihsiF said:


> That looks like the pier at fort pickens??? Good vid as always kiddo !!!





fort pickens used nails not screws.


----------

